# Comenzar a contar desde 0



## Cruzado (Nov 17, 2006)

Hola, implemente en siguiente contador y funciona perfecto. El problema es que al empezar el contador se inicia en cualquier número y yo necesito que comience en 0. Se que esto se hace con un flanco de bajada que pase por los pines  2 y 3 y me funciona al hacerlo manualmente o con pulsador después de que conecto la alimentación. La idea es que esto suceda automáticamente al conectar a la alimentación el contador. Lo he pensado y no se me ocurre como.
Ojalá puedan ayudarme. Gracias


----------



## Moy (Nov 18, 2006)

Tu circuito está bien pero no entiendo porque te hace el problema checa algun falso en las terminales 2,3,6,7 que son las de reset, si se preseta el problema nuevamente coloca un reset en frío para que al conectar la alimentación se resetee a cero, coloca un capacitor de 1 uF en serie con una resistencia de 10K y colocando el capacitor a +5 volts y la resistencia a Gnd conecta el divisor que se obtiene de esta conexión a las patas 2 y 3, la 6 y 7 permanecen a Gnd.


----------



## Cruzado (Nov 18, 2006)

no tengo ningun problema
lo que pasa es que yo quiero que se resetee solo al alimentarlo, y asi como esta tengo q dejar los pines 2 y 3 en el aire, conectarlo y luego ponerlos a tierra. Esta secuencia la puedo hacer con un interruptor pero yo quuero que se realice automaticamente . Es eso. 
Gracias por responder


----------



## robelectronico (Nov 19, 2006)

hola la verdad no se utlixar el circuito integrado 74 ls 90 pero si quieres un contador que te cuente del 0 al numero que desees y despues comience a 0 de nuevo . puedes utilizar el 74 ls 161 , puedes buscar por internet la configuracion  . Yo he utlizado mucho ese circuito integrado te lo recomiendo yo hizo un contador del 0 - 9999 de de hay comenzo cero de nuevo todo con el 74LS161 .


----------



## Apollo (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Podrías utilizar este pequeño timer inverso con el 555. Cuando conectas el circuito, la salida (Pin 3), es alta, despues de "X" tiempo la salida se vuelve BAJA.

El principio de operación es el siguiente, al conectar el circuito, el pin 2 (disparo) se encuentra en estado BAJO por medio de R3, por lo que la salida se va a al estado ALTO, el voltaje que pasa por R2 comienza a cargar al filtro C2 hasta que llega al estado ALTO, el timer recibe este estado ALTO en su pin 2 y cambia su salida a BAJA, no se vuelve a mover hasta que se desconecta el circuito el tiempo suficiente como para que se descargue C2.

El circuto principal es un 555 conectado como monostable (timer), pero lo utilizamos al revés no para darte un X tiempo después de que presionas un pulsador, en cambio lo utilizamos como si el pulsador ya estaba activo y lo soltamos despues de un tiempo (para eso es C2), si este fuera de 5 segundos por ejemplo, desde conectas el circuito pasarían 5 segundos para que el 555 regresara a la posición inicial, la salida (pin 3) en estado BAJO. no importa si C" se carga un poco antes de los 5 Seg, sólo liberarías el pin 2, pero la salida no cambia hasta los 5 Seg. Si C2 tardara más de 5 Seg en cargarse, la salida no se liberará hasta que el pin 2 llegue al estado ALTO.

El pin 3 del 555 (salida) lo puedes conectar a los pines de RESET o SET del contador para forzar que la cuenta comience en 0000 o en 9999, no podrás contar mientras el 555 se libera después de el tiempo que tu quieras (según ajustes C2 y R3).

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 23, 2006)

Cruzado dijo:
			
		

> Hola, implemente en siguiente contador y funciona perfecto. El problema es que al empezar el contador se inicia en cualquier número y yo necesito que comience en 0. Se que esto se hace con un flanco de bajada que pase por los pines  2 y 3 y me funciona al hacerlo manualmente o con pulsador después de que conecto la alimentación. La idea es que esto suceda automáticamente al conectar a la alimentación el contador. Lo he pensado y no se me ocurre como.
> Ojalá puedan ayudarme. Gracias



Hola, esto ya lo hbía resuelto creo que el compañero Roberto y no recuerdo exáctamente donde lo posteo ni como iba el circuito exáctamente.

Pero en el pin de reset, creo que se ponía una resistencia de 1k hacia VCC y un capacitor de .1uF hacia Tierra para que al encender el circuito se autoresetee.

Saludos


----------



## Benjo (Jun 12, 2007)

Tengo problemas con el 74LS161 lo conecto pero salen númeroa aleatorios, alguien que me ayude a configurarlo correctamente (Quiero hacer un contador de 0 a 9 y no se vuelva a reiniciar...


----------



## El nombre (Jun 12, 2007)

Que gran desconocido: EL CONDENSADOR.

Una propiedad (me gusta refrescarlo)  que posee al estar descargado es que refleja su estado de una patilla a la otra
¿qué dices? ¿tas loco? 

El reset es por unos por tanto hay que aplicarle un nivel alto. Coloca un condensador de positivo al reset y una R del reset a masa ( coloca un diodo en paralelo a la resistencia, en oposición para facilitar la descarga del condensador)
Al aplicar la corriente el reset verá un uno, nivel alto, mientras se carga. 
El tiempo dependerá del producto.
Saludos


----------



## akus (Oct 30, 2007)

Sencillo, implementa en reset un capacitor junto con un NOT y asi siempre te comensara a contar desde cero y no te dara valores intermedios, saludos al foro en general.


----------



## FOLKENX (Nov 2, 2007)

Hola estoy realizando el contador del 7490 con un 7448 y quiero ponerle un reset con algun tipo de interruptor pero no se donde va, ojala alguien me pudiera decir gracias.


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hola FOLKENX

Este circuito realiza el RESET manual (pulsador) y automatico cuando se alimenta el equipo.
Espero les sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## FOLKENX (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias gabrielq, lo voy a probar


----------



## FATSIN (May 16, 2008)

Soy estudiante de electronica. Tengo un contador de 0 a 99 y funciona bien. el unico problema que tengo es que al alimentarlo a 5 volts empieza a contar desde el 79, y de ahi en adelante ya cuenta correctamente.
¿que puedo hacer para que inicie en 0?


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

Ponle un condensador en el pin de reset, conectado mediante un resistencia a la tension de alimentacion, para que nada mas conectarlo te provoque el reset.

Si observas el esquema subido por gabriel veras como esta dispuesto.


----------



## FATSIN (May 16, 2008)

gracias 
un profe me dijo que un capacitor de 1000 picofaradios
Entonces hago el arreglo que me dijo, y ¿conecto el pin de reset del contador de unidades al capacitor?


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

Deves poner condensador y resistencia, tanto al de unidades como al de decenas.
Gabriel tiene en su esquema 1uF junto a una resistencia de 4K7. Tu dices de poner 1000 pf, nos entendemos mejor con el termino 1nF que es lo mismo, pero es posible que te quedes corto. 
Yo para los filtros suelo utilizar 100nF, es una valor muy utilizado en diversas aplicaciones.
Si con 100nF sigue fallando, lo aumentas a 1uF o bien aumentas el valor de la resistencia.


----------



## david7777777 (Jun 24, 2012)

perdon por revivir el tema . pero yo arme probando con los dos capacitores pero no me funciona no cuenta nada alguien sabe cual podria ser el problema?(sin los capacitores me funciona pero no comieza desde cero) 
espero su ayuda y gracias
saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2012)

Haz el circuito de reset con r y c y si acaso un ruido.


----------



## octavioontivero (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola quiero implemetar un reset automatico de un contador de 00 a 99, y el reset automatico se lo quiero aplicar a a un 4520, con un capacitor y una resistencia, estoy mandando el capacitor a Vcc y la resistencia a masa, y del divisor de tension al reset, pero no funciona, alguein me podria decir porque? o si lo que hago esta mal, muchas gracias!!1


----------



## david7777777 (Jun 24, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Haz el circuito de reset con r y c y si acaso un ruido.



a cual circuito te refieres ? ya arme el circuito que dejo  gabrielg  pero no me funciona


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 24, 2012)

Amigo para evitar confusion sube el esquema que implementaste y asi podremos opinar.


----------



## david7777777 (Jun 24, 2012)

es este bueno es el de el principio del tema
no  se que es lo que pasa talvez sea el proto , alguien tuvo ese problema y si lo tuvo como lo arreglo ?
gracias     
david


----------

